# T -4 Be calm/Do not panic/remember the popcorn



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The stock market has collapsed and you now realize

...you forgot to get another tank of propane, your gas tank is only 1/4 full, your calculations on the amount of toilet you need was wrong because you forgot to carry the 1...

Do not beat yourself up - you are better off then 90% of people. You, after all, have extra spam and lots of rice and 3 guns for every family member.

Relax, make some popcorn and enjoy the show (pray for families members that are away from home) - the first few days will not be that bad... you will have some time to congratulate each others, call and tell people I TOLD YOU SO, break out the good paper plates and cook up a hearty meal of spam and eggs with the finest filtered water money can buy

OK, I joke... but after the collapse you will have a couple of days before you start having 24 hour OP/LP type operations... Enjoy life, order a pizza, get a six pack...call comcast and tell them you have decide to get the full package and need it installed today


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Glad to hear that your starting to mellow on this.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

MI.oldguy said:


> Glad to hear that your starting to mellow on this.


Bout time.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Glad to hear that your starting to mellow on this.


Never knew i was in a panic... although a good panic is nice once in a while


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Woke up this morning and the kitchen ceiling light isn't working. Replaced the bulbs and still no-go. Wife got excited and said to call an electrician. I said no need to get upset, MM says society collapses in 4 days and no electricity after that anyway. Let it go.......


1895gunner


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Plenty of microwave popcorn prepped. Uh, wait...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1895gunner said:


> MM says society collapses in 4 days and no electricity after that anyway. Let it go.......


LOL - actually we will still have electric for awhile... I am guessing a financial collapse... of course that will be followed by a collapse of society


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We do not even own a microwave...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sold the former B.O.V.,it hasn't run since the Gales Of November came early in '14. Got enough for it to get a 20# propane filled and a pack of bubblegum

The Confuser and harness were fried.
The Confuser was only used for 1 1/2 years along with the harness so good luck to the buyer

The first one went out at 800 miles


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

AquaHull said:


> Sold the former B.O.V.,it hasn't run since the Gales Of November came early in '14. Got enough for it to get a 20# propane filled and a pack of bubblegum
> 
> The Confuser and harness were fried.
> The Confuser was only used for 1 1/2 years along with the harness so good luck to the buyer
> ...


Could it be the north wind they'd been feelin'?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

They call that wind Mariah. I've heard tell it's a restless wind that yearns to wander.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Someone is not counting correct. Adding 4 days to today does not get me to September 23. Did I miss a meeting?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

tinkerhell said:


> Someone is not counting correct. Adding 4 days to today does not get me to September 23. Did I miss a meeting?


14th is one of the comet docking days. The docking period is short so make sure your on time to board the comet before you miss your chance..... do you have your special tennis shoes on?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> 14th is one of the comet docking days. The docking period is short so make sure your on time to board the comet before you miss your chance..... do you have your special tennis shoes on?


Oh Pooh! Mish do we have time to stop and get the right sneakers?

What will we do If we're not taken cause our sneakers clash. oh woe is me.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I thought this was all suppose to start on the 12th. Are you using the 14th because the stock market is closed on the 12th?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Jewish days run sunset to sunset... Gregorian days run midnight to midnight


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I just can't wait until September 2016 to see what the next doomsday prophecy will be. Illuminati measles? Astroid? No no maybe C.H.U.D! (Google it).


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I have Jury duty on the 14th so I hope the end of the world is in the morning so I don't have to suffer through jury selection.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So, we have a potential "kill a cop" day on Friday the 11th, and Monday could be the beginning of a financial collapse...
This weekend is shaping up to be a crappy one.
At least the weather is supposed to be nice. Highs in the 80s, lows in the 60s.

I just scheduled a meeting for 9:30am on Monday. When I saw the date, I was reminded of these threads and had to stop in.

(boys in blue, stay safe and keep your head on a swivel)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I just can't wait until September 2016 to see what the next doomsday prophecy will be. Illuminati measles? Astroid? No no maybe C.H.U.D! (Google it).


September 2016 I'll be the same age as my birth year (1900's era)


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> Jewish days run sunset to sunset... Gregorian days run midnight to midnight


So I can celebrate at Sundown??


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I just can't wait until September 2016 to see what the next doomsday prophecy will be. Illuminati measles? Astroid? No no maybe C.H.U.D! (Google it).


I didn't google it but are you referring to that "so bad, it's kinda good" 80's b-movie ... Cannibalistic Humanoid Underground Dwellers?!?!?!?!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> I didn't google it but are you referring to that "so bad, it's kinda good" 80's b-movie ... Cannibalistic Humanoid Underground Dwellers?!?!?!?!


Ding ding ding! Hemi gets a prize for the day!


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> 14th is one of the comet docking days. The docking period is short so make sure your on time to board the comet before you miss your chance..... do you have your special tennis shoes on?


You also need a towel. They never pick up people without one.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Ding ding ding! Hemi gets a prize for the day!


Talk about memory lane! I remember watching that on VHS (as a new release - lol) in my buddy's basement back in high school.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not forget--- tomorrow is 9-11


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

I am prepared! I just fashioned a new tinfoil style cowboy hat and I'm awaiting the crash...

So what happens if the prediction is WRONG!

You know most false prophets commit ritual suicide after their predictions of doom fail to come to fruition! I'm just saying! wink wink


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Okay so in 4 days - Sept 14th the financial collapse is going to start. You said there will be electricity for some time. Do you have any other calendar days to mark? Such as early November is when the electrical grid will shut down. What else and approximately when should we expect it? I am not ridiculing, I am trying to get more information on what you expect.

When do you expect the rapture to happen?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> When do you expect the rapture to happen?


never


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> never


wrong.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Okay so in 4 days - Sept 14th the financial collapse is going to start. You said there will be electricity for some time. Do you have any other calendar days to mark? Such as early November is when the electrical grid will shut down. What else and approximately when should we expect it? I am not ridiculing, I am trying to get more information on what you expect.
> 
> When do you expect the rapture to happen?


Auntie he's going to have prepadoodle help him. Shoot if he can sell virtual clothing he ought to be able to gin up a virtual crash


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> wrong.


Prove it.

Oh that is right you can't..........


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Okay so in 4 days - Sept 14th the financial collapse is going to start. You said there will be electricity for some time. Do you have any other calendar days to mark? Such as early November is when the electrical grid will shut down. What else and approximately when should we expect it? I am not ridiculing, I am trying to get more information on what you expect.
> 
> When do you expect the rapture to happen?


I have said all along it could happen anytime between sept 13the and sept next year.

Why will we have electric for awhile.. because the piles of coal will not be used up for awhile

The Rapture - catching away... Right after the 6th seal is open and just before God pours out his wrath. Once you see/hear a 7 year peace treaty you can start the count down for the last 7 years of mankind AND you can put the rapture just slightly past the mid point IE not long after the rebuilt temple is made desolate

it will not be a SECRET rapture as popularized in many books... everybody will see and know it

My understanding is that something has to happen to bring in a one world government.

Dates to mark - once we see the 7 year peace treaty I can gave you some pretty good guesses...as could a few other people on this forum... There are a few smart cookies on here that know scripture pretty well
--------------
I have some questions

If we get our glorified bodies at the rapture....why are their still martyred SOULS under the throne Rev 6:9 And when he opened the fifth seal, I saw underneath the altar the souls of them that had been slain for the word of God, and for the testimony which they held:

If the rapture happens before the tribulation - what is Jesus talking about here Mat 24:29 But* immediately after the tribulation of those day*s the sun shall be darkened, and the moon shall not give her light, and the stars shall fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens shall be shaken: 
Mat 24:30 and then shall appear the sign of the Son of man in heaven: and then shall all the tribes of the earth mourn, and they shall see the Son of man coming on the clouds of heaven with power and great glory. 
Mat 24:31 And he shall send forth his angels with a great sound of a trumpet, and *they shall gather together his elect from the four winds,* from one end of heaven to the other.

and at what point will bread be equal to a days wage and what will cause that to happen

Rev 6:6 And I heard as it were a voice in the midst of the four living creatures saying, A measure of wheat for a shilling, and three measures of barley for a shilling; and the oil and the wine hurt thou not.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> never


Of course you NEVER expect the rapture... the bible says you will not expect it -you are in darkness

1Th 5:2 For yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so cometh as a thief in the night. 
1Th 5:3 W*hen they are saying, Peace and safety, then sudden destruction cometh upon them, *as travail upon a woman with child; and they shall in no wise escape. 
1Th 5:4 But ye, brethren, are not in darkness, that that day should overtake you as a thief: 
1Th 5:5 for ye are all sons of light, and sons of the day: we are not of the night, nor of darkness;


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My view (if anyone cares) is;

There are multiple SHTF happenings every single year across the world. Weather Events, War, Famine, Murder, Rape, Pillage, Crime etc etc. I'm not the oldest bastard on the forum but I'm not the youngest either. Look at history, look at trends, it is apparent that the world has done gone crazy. Personal SHTF or Regional SHTF, Country SHTF or WorldWide SHTF, it is happening. 

I want to be prepared for what I can. Beyond that, I will live my life, have fun, do what I can and be the best I can. Other than that, I don't know...

God Save This Once Great Republic!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Prove it.
> 
> Oh that is right you can't..........


The veins in a leaf and their arrangement is proof enough for me. There is a God. I'm not super religious and sometimes the deep theological discussions on the board turn me off but there is a God and I will show him respect.

Faith is required. I have faith in God and faith in my belief that you aren't wearing a ladies panties sucking on a popsicle while reading this.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> The veins in a leaf and their arrangement is proof enough for me. There is a God. I'm not super religious and sometimes the deep theological discussions on the board turn me off but there is a God and I will show him respect.
> 
> Faith is required. I have faith in God and faith in my belief that you aren't wearing a ladies panties sucking on a popsicle while reading this.


Well that is a nice story but not proof. As for the rest, I doubt you are sitting in a mental institution as you read this but I can not prove it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy said:


> My view (if anyone cares) is;
> 
> There are multiple SHTF happenings every single year across the world. Weather Events, War, Famine, Murder, Rape, Pillage, Crime etc etc. I'm not the oldest bastard on the forum but I'm not the youngest either. Look at history, look at trends, it is apparent that the world has done gone crazy. Personal SHTF or Regional SHTF, Country SHTF or WorldWide SHTF, it is happening.
> 
> ...


Right on slippy.you go.look at the shit we have all seen so far in our short lives.do the best you can and come on out on top I say.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Well that is a nice story but not proof. As for the rest, I doubt you are sitting in a mental institution as you read this but I can not prove it.


Correct, Your belief that I'm not in the funny farm is correct. See how important a little faith in your beliefs is? 
So do those panties I mentioned in a previous post squeeze a bit?

The last question is a no win answer.
Say no and we know you have a teeny weanie (or no balls).
Say yes and we know you're wearing the lacy pair.
No answer to the question... I'm willing to answer questions like that. I have faith in my convictions and will answer the important difficult questions.. So how are those panties fitting?


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Auntie he's going to have prepadoodle help him. Shoot if he can sell virtual clothing he ought to be able to gin up a virtual crash


I saw that and had to ask my sister why someone would want virtual clothing. She explained it to me. I had no idea something like that existed.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I saw that and had to ask my sister why someone would want virtual clothing. She explained it to me. I had no idea something like that existed.


And get's paid by folks to do it! But maybe he can help M M with a Virtual SHTF or a Virtual Rapture. Would that mean that MM would just not post for the next year or would it be more than that.

But seriously you all stay safe out there today. If you carry today's the day to carry. If you don't always stow your BOB in your car when you go to work, todays the day to stow it.

Keep your cell phone charged and with you and not on vibrate - so if and when your loved ones need to locate you it doesn't go dirfectly to voice mail.

But don't stay home because your scared or they win


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Fr


FoolAmI said:


> Correct, Your belief that I'm not in the funny farm is correct. See how important a little faith in your beliefs is?
> So do those panties I mentioned in a previous post squeeze a bit?
> 
> The last question is a no win answer.
> ...


Well now we are getting off topic again.

So auntie asked when do you expect the rapture? I stated never. You decided I was wrong, I asked for proof and you have not provided any, although I see you have a projection issue.

The answer to your question is: Projection is a symptom of mental illness, maybe you want to have that checked.

All BS aside you can no more prove that God exists and the rapture will happen, than I can prove he doesn't and it wont happen. However I see your faith is not as steady as you would like it to be, otherwise you might have answered my question like MM did with his scriptures to back up his position.. I only asked a question and you could not handle it. Maybe it is time to talk to MM he seems secure in his faith and can give you pointers.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> The veins in a leaf and their arrangement is proof enough for me. There is a God. I'm not super religious and sometimes the deep theological discussions on the board turn me off but there is a God and I will show him respect.
> 
> Faith is required. I have faith in God and faith in my belief that you aren't wearing a ladies panties sucking on a popsicle while reading this.


I think it's very sad that a bunch of you that quote god as your basis for a lot of your posts have nothing but your alleged faith to back it up. And when questioned on it or asked why some document shouldn't be treated as any other work of fiction, you all get all bent out of shape, throw a hissy fit call those of us that question you all sorts of vile names rather than come right out and say that you believe in a book that if we were to take it to court would be treated as hearsay as best.

Additionally your tantrum on this issue throws all of your other posts into question as those who are independent thinkers will begin to question if what your are suggesting is based on reality or some other fantasy.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> I think it's very sad that a bunch of you that quote god as your basis for a lot of your posts have nothing but your alleged faith to back it up. And when questioned on it or asked why some document shouldn't be treated as any other work of fiction, you all get all bent out of shape, throw a hissy fit call those of us that question you all sorts of vile names rather than come right out and say that you believe in a book that if we were to take it to court would be treated as hearsay as best.
> 
> Additionally your tantrum on this issue throws all of your other posts into question as those who are independent thinkers will begin to question if what your are suggesting is based on reality or some other fantasy.


deleted so as not to cause anybody to have hurt feelings


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> I think it's very sad that a bunch of you that quote god as your basis for a lot of your posts have nothing but your alleged faith to back it up. And when questioned on it or asked why some document shouldn't be treated as any other work of fiction, you all get all bent out of shape, throw a hissy fit call those of us that question you all sorts of vile names rather than come right out and say that you believe in a book that if we were to take it to court would be treated as hearsay as best.
> 
> Additionally your tantrum on this issue throws all of your other posts into question as those who are independent thinkers will begin to question if what your are suggesting is based on reality or some other fantasy.


Since with age comes wisdom, just what is your explanation really old man?


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

God does exist. And there is a difference between what happens to a good person and an evil one. There is life after death. But if you ask me to chose which version is correct, I'm sorry but I honestly believe that the verdict is still out on that. Which is one of the reasons that I find some "true believers" very bigotted individuals. I don't begrudge them their beliefs, I begrudge their inssistence that you have to believe their way or else. I'm certain that certain followers of Islam believe the things they've been taught and that they are honestly following their beliefs just like some on here profess to. But thier beliefs are no more valid than Mr. Jone's were down in Guayana when he had his discip;les drink their kool aid. Nor those Japanese that followed their beliefs in their god emp;eror during world war II. And those that believe in one of the various sects of Christianity are no more nor less valid than any other. 

And no wisdom doesn't come with age. Only a weariness with having to deal with zealots/bigots/idiots/fools/wizeazzez/and architects


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> God does exist. And there is a difference between what happens to a good person and an evil one. There is life after death. But if you ask me to chose which version is correct, I'm sorry but I honestly believe that the verdict is still out on that. Which is one of the reasons that I find some "true believers" very bigotted individuals. I don't begrudge them their beliefs, I begrudge their inssistence that you have to believe their way or else. I'm certain that certain followers of Islam believe the things they've been taught and that they are honestly following their beliefs just like some on here profess to. But thier beliefs are no more valid than Mr. Jone's were down in Guayana when he had his discip;les drink their kool aid. Nor those Japanese that followed their beliefs in their god emp;eror during world war II. And those that believe in one of the various sects of Christianity are no more nor less valid than any other.
> 
> And no wisdom doesn't come with age. Only a weariness with having to deal with zealots/bigots/idiots/fools/wizeazzez/and architects


1st in order to be fair you must judge a faith by its founder not by those that imperfectly follow him.

Hitler claimed to be a christian - we do not use him as an example

I think you are a bigger hypocrite.. you think there is a GOD but are not willing to test which one is real... and you are against those that have done so and came to a conclusion.. It seems to me that you would be happy if everybody was wishy washy like you and refused to do the research or study needed to discover the correct founder to follow

A bigot dislikes other people... Jesus did not dislike others when he said REPENT.. he was issuing a warning...

If you think all beliefs are equal then you must agree that forcing a 6 year old little girl to marry a 60 year old man and have sex with him is equal to or no better or no worse then providing food to the hungry.

Anybody that believes something and does not have the conviction to defend their belief is not really convinced... I see that you are convinced of your ideas...are you a BIGOT???

Do you see the flaw in your hateful logic.... you are what you are accusing others of!!!!!


----------



## Roaddawg (Mar 28, 2015)

I'm not sure who is more DANGEROUS, A unbalanced individual who predicts financial collapse based on nothing, or the Government!

Well, I will be waiting for the Ritual Suicide of the false profit!

You know it's worrisome when a half baked individual can predict something and scare people who are not bright enough to realize that the person making the prediction may be border line insane.

To prep for bad things is good common sense, but to predict a full financial meltdown on a specific date based on garbage information is foolish and rather dangerous!

Will we have a financial meltdown?, Yes at some point, but nobody can predict a specific date as too many things have to happen at one time. And to base your prediction on secret codes being spoken by IMF whacko's show poor common sense.

I am sorry for going off, but people who do this type of thing are DANGEROUS and should be taken as serious as the good fairy or santa claus!

I'm sure I'll get some crap from the Mods for this post but I am sorry and hey Keep your ridiculous predictions to yourself in the future!


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

I more Christian than all of you. I'm so Christian my dookie twinkles...ok bye bye


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

OctopusPrime said:


> I more Christian than all of you. I'm so Christian my dookie twinkles...ok bye bye


Ladies and Gentlemen, Octopus Prime has left the building...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Boy am I glad to hear that


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chicken little got banned..... rotflmao!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Chicken little got banned..... rotflmao!


Thank for the enlightening contribution this morning. I think I will try this one!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Thank for the enlightening contribution this morning. I think I will try this one!


Maybe you'd like to explain your worth around here Miss 26 posts. Just exactly what are you offering that is so valuable? Don't be a Richard! You haven't earned the right to be a Richard yet.

So hey try some of this new bubble gum Its called "just blow me"!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok mr 695 post's explain you worth around here!!!! you ride a PIG and think it's cool.
I am an ass so I just beat you to it
next?
Main has his value just as anyone else here-and I respect him b that doesn't mean I have to agree with him every time


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> ok mr 695 post's explain you worth around here!!!! you ride a PIG and think it's cool.
> I am an ass so I just beat you to it
> next?
> Main has his value just as anyone else here-and I respect him b that doesn't mean I have to agree with him every time


I ride Hawgs not pigs. I eat pigs so therefore I am what I eat. Out of my 696 posts you will find some valuable information buried in there among the sarcasm and humor.

Don't ever forget.... Always ride the hawg with the bell around its neck Its the best ride of the bunch. No sense in riding the whole drove of hawgs again.

Yeah and quit thanking me for my no value posts.... I don't need any pats on my butt. I'm homophobic.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

This has become a useless thread.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> This has become a useless thread.


Actually Id like to correct you...

It started as a useless thread.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Maybe you'd like to explain your worth around here Miss 26 posts. Just exactly what are you offering that is so valuable? Don't be a Richard! You haven't earned the right to be a Richard yet.
> 
> So hey try some of this new bubble gum Its called "just blow me"!


And this ^^^^^^ is what we are here for? I thought it was constructive prepping, and a little fun bantering back and forth. You last two posts have been a direct assault on a member by calling them names. Doesn't help me prep. You have contributed in the past I agree...... remember I have been listening in for a while. But can I suggest that you don't rest on your laurels of the past and start contributing to improving the prepper comradeship in a present tense? This has been pointed out to you by a Mod previously in the rants section, might want to follow previously good advice sent your way.

Just know:

I will be happy to stand toe to toe with you when I am called a Miss and invited to participate in a vulgar act that you seem to know more about than me...... assuming the Mods will allow me to defend my honor if your character assaults are considered fair game.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

perhaps the new kid/gal on the block ought to be seen more and heard less. many of us have been preparing since before a lot of you kids were even born. we tend to take a lot of what the new kids post very skeptically until you've proven your worth.

as for this thread being worthless, I tend to think it just proves that basing your preparations on some book without any valid current intel is very foolish


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> perhaps the new kid/gal on the block ought to be seen more and heard less. many of us have been preparing since before a lot of you kids were even born. we tend to take a lot of what the new kids post very skeptically until you've proven your worth.
> 
> as for this thread being worthless, I tend to think it just proves that basing your preparations on some book without any valid current intel is very foolish


Post count is a poor way of deciding who is or isn't worthy of listening. Everyone should learn something from everyone they encounter, even if it is just what not to do. Children are always teaching their parents that they are not as prepared for "what's next" as they thought they were.

As to the worthness of this thread, I have gleaned enough from it to know who I don't want in my foxhole when the bullets are flying.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> And this ^^^^^^ is what we are here for? I thought it was constructive prepping, and a little fun bantering back and forth. You last two posts have been a direct assault on a member by calling them names. Doesn't help me prep. You have contributed in the past I agree...... remember I have been listening in for a while. But can I suggest that you don't rest on your laurels of the past and start contributing to improving the prepper comradeship in a present tense? This has been pointed out to you by a Mod previously in the rants section, might want to follow previously good advice sent your way.
> 
> Just know:
> 
> I will be happy to stand toe to toe with you when I am called a Miss and invited to participate in a vulgar act that you seem to know more about than me...... assuming the Mods will allow me to defend my honor if your character assaults are considered fair game.


I'm sorry who are you again? Oh never mind it doesn't matter.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Post count is a poor way of deciding who is or isn't worthy of listening. Everyone should learn something from everyone they encounter, even if it is just what not to do. Children are always teaching their parents that they are not as prepared for "what's next" as they thought they were.
> 
> As to the worthness of this thread, I have gleamed enough from it to know who I don't want in my foxhole when the bullets are flying.


That maybe be so..
But at 25 posts there is no way any of us know him/her yet. Nuff said.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> That maybe be so..
> But at 25 posts there is no way any of us know him/her yet. Nuff said.


Same can be sad of 700/ 704 or a join date of 2012/ 2014.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Same can be sad of 700/ 704 or a join date of 2012/ 2014.


You may not know me only because I didn't want you to know me. I know what side of the fence you sit on. Don't I ....LOL See you at the other place....


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

To me,its not the post count that matters,its the content.only time will tell how a member will work out.we should not judge yet.Yeah,I'm one of the worst here,but some trolls that come here need to go.I'm glad we have good mod's...and,No!,i'm not kissing butt to anyone who wants to know.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> You may not know me only because I didn't want you to know me. I know what side of the fence you sit on. Don't I ....LOL See you at the other place....


You assume you do.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> You assume you do.


Likewise.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Likewise.


Nope sorry, the only thing I assume about you is you will be on line posting something.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> Nope sorry, the only thing I assume about you is you will be on line posting something.


I can always be sure that you will throw a snide comment to the unsuspecting each day. Pretty observant huh.....LOL


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> To me,its not the post count that matters,its the content.only time will tell how a member will work out.we should not judge yet.Yeah,I'm one of the worst here,but some trolls that come here need to go.I'm glad we have good mod's...and,No!,i'm not kissing butt to anyone who wants to know.


Ehh, life would be boring without trolls. The trolls from the left look just like the trolls from the right to me. They have provided comic relief when my FOB was being rocketed and a much desired distraction when sitting at home bored out of my mind.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> I can always be sure that you will throw a snide comment to the unsuspecting each day. Pretty observant huh.....LOL


 Yes I do snide very well, it is an aquired skill that took lots of years in the Army to master it.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> perhaps the new kid/gal on the block ought to be seen more and heard less. many of us have been preparing since before a lot of you kids were even born. we tend to take a lot of what the new kids post very skeptically until you've proven your worth.
> 
> as for this thread being worthless, I tend to think it just proves that basing your preparations on some book without any valid current intel is very foolish


You look fresh to me there skippy. FYI no one cares how the f old you are or how long you have massed beans in your pantry. Pull your head out your ...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

OctopusPrime said:


> You look fresh to me there skippy. FYI no one cares how the f old you are or how long you have massed beans in your pantry. Pull your head out your ...


funny post. and it's not the age that matters but the number of shtf events one's been thru. and I'm not boasting, I've just had the misfortune to be working for an agency that had me and mine in places that were "safe". course they were about as safe as bengazi. And we don't mass beans they give us gas. Rice? Yep. kimchi yep.

Actually I don't remember you being elected to represent the rest on this forum. but hey your opinion is your's and you're welcome to it.

Actually I think MM and RPD and I have been places together perhaps not at the same time.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> funny post. and it's not the age that matters but the number of shtf events one's been thru. and I'm not boasting, I've just had the misfortune to be working for an agency that had me and mine in places that were "safe". course they were about as safe as bengazi. And we don't mass beans they give us gas. Rice? Yep. kimchi yep.
> 
> Actually I don't remember you being elected to represent the rest on this forum. but hey your opinion is your's and you're welcome to it.
> 
> Actually I think MM and RPD and I have been places together perhaps not at the same time.


As much as I like rice I never aquired the taste for kimchi, of course I have not aquired the taste for anything in the Middle East or the UK either. I will stick to good ol American style or German style chow.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> As much as I like rice I never aquired the taste for kimchi, of course I have not aquired the taste for anything in the Middle East or the UK either. I will stick to good ol American style or German style chow.


you know there are over 100 kinds of kimchi?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Real Old Man said:


> you know there are over 100 kinds of kimchi?


yeah I know, most of the stuff I had in Korea turned me off to trying anything with the word in it again.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I have seen conversations like this when you get a group of boys together. Mine is bigger than yours, I am older, I know more, I am in the 8th grade. Come on guys I don't expect all of you to like each other, I am sometimes a realist. This kind of banter is neither funny or mature. It doesn't matter how many posts someone has or how old they are. I know 30 year olds that have been through hell and 70 year olds that had a silver spoon in their mouth. Accept we are all different and have different priorities. Act like the mature men you are supposed to be. Have a little respect for your fellow prepper. I know I have lost my temper a few times on here and wish I hadn't but I own up to it and move on. Do you guys think you could do that? Or do you need a ruler?


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> funny post. and it's not the age that matters but the number of shtf events one's been thru. and I'm not boasting, I've just had the misfortune to be working for an agency that had me and mine in places that were "safe". course they were about as safe as bengazi. And we don't mass beans they give us gas. Rice? Yep. kimchi yep.
> 
> Actually I don't remember you being elected to represent the rest on this forum. but hey your opinion is your's and you're welcome to it.
> 
> Actually I think MM and RPD and I have been places together perhaps not at the same time.


no one cares bud.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I have seen conversations like this when you get a group of boys together. Mine is bigger than yours, I am older, I know more, I am in the 8th grade. Come on guys I don't expect all of you to like each other, I am sometimes a realist. This kind of banter is neither funny or mature. It doesn't matter how many posts someone has or how old they are. I know 30 year olds that have been through hell and 70 year olds that had a silver spoon in their mouth. Accept we are all different and have different priorities. Act like the mature men you are supposed to be. Have a little respect for your fellow prepper. I know I have lost my temper a few times on here and wish I hadn't but I own up to it and move on. Do you guys think you could do that? Or do you need a ruler?


Only time will tell....but you just might be on your way to being my wise and favorite Auntie.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

100 kinds of kimchi-- yea, and they all suck!


----------

